# Milbro Pro Shot Pocket Poacher II



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Recently due to a illness in the family I had to go to Florida for a few days, While I was gone I received a package from Pete Hogan. Apon opening it I found one of Pete's Pocket Poacher II, I was very pleased with this little shooter. As I understand it, this fork was designed to be customized by its owner, as you can see it looks just fine as is, but I decided in order to see what it might look like with a little work I would wrap the handle with cord, unfortunetly all I had on hand was some cotton clothes line, it actually worked pretty well but it will need to be changed in short order as it is already showing dirt from handling. The fork has a nice weight, good balance and fits the hand quite well, the wrap does add a bit of comfort but really isn't needed. While the fork has holes for tubes I'm really not sure how they would be used as this is really a over the top shooter....I did attempt to rig it with Chinese tubes like I do on my naturals but after one fork hit and two wild shots I quickly switched it over to flatbands (single band with double pocket pouch I received from Flatband) and had a real blast shooting it...While I am by nature a die hard through the fork shooter I have to say I really like this fork....
Over all I have to say I think Pete has a winner here....Great weight, size and look, my only issuses with it came from the fact that it is not my normal style of fork but after a little time with this little guy I could change my style. I think if you take a chance you'll really like this fork and I know you'll like doing buisness with Pete..
Sorry for the poor picture quality they really don't do it justice...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I want one of these so badly. I havent seen this design before .. are they selling them?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

yep, heres the thread http://slingshotforu...tm-pro-shot-uk/'

Oh and I have been corrected, Dayhiker says he is using Chinese tubes on his with no problem, could just have been my fear of low forks making me flinch...will have to give it a try again.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wonder why they are not on the website?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I think Pete was doing a limited run to see how they would do before making a regular item...


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

That looks lovely with the white rope on .


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the white too but after just a few times handling it, it's already turning grey.....maybe if I found some white paracord it would be more resistant..


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> I think Pete was doing a limited run to see how they would do before making a regular item...


They are on sale ?in the vendor section just got bills DAYHIKERS payment40$ in solid BRASS inc post there as cheap as chips


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Already gave them the link Pete...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

This style looks like it will suit my hand and way of shooting so I went for it. How in the world can you beat the price? I certainly thanked Pete for that.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> This style looks like it will suit my hand and way of shooting so I went for it. How in the world can you beat the price? I certainly thanked Pete for that.


Hi Ray it went in the post today 2/3 week del with xmass so they say its nearly that long in the uk a the moment our post is crap








hope you like it
Pete


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I just got one of these from Pete, what a great little slingshot. How can you beat the price for this nice brass slingshot








I was out testing mine today put because of the rain couldn't take any photos. 
I even had the local policeman have a go at shooting some cans with this, such a shame i couldn't get a photo.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

My Milbro Pro Shot Pocket Poacher II arrived a few days ago and today I had the time to put a Blue Thera band set on it and shoot it extensively. I must have shot upwards of 200 rounds, a fairly even mix of 3/8 and 7/16.

I was relatively confident and excited that the design style would fit my hand and the way I like to hold the catty. It certainly did, very well.

One reason I was excited was that I hadn't shot much with stronger bands regularly for months, meanwhile, I had realized some tweaks I wanted to make on the cattys I would shoot heavy bands on. Enter, Pocket poacher, before I got to alter my own.

Another reason was drawn to the design. I quite like the smooth, graceful, rounded curves and edges.

You can see the progression I was going in, in the photos below, and the pocket poacher was my next step. Since Pete had something that was close to my next design step, I was highly interested and a terrific price as well, I had to add his catty to my collection.

This catty was a delight to shoot and literally with this catty I didn't need any acclimation to it. Also, you know when a catty is ideal for you, when after 200 shots there is no fatigue, sore spots etc. The rain is all that stopped me from continuing.

I know we all have design preferences, but I if this looks like one for you hopefully you will be able to purchase one. I am very happy to have one of Pete's cattys in my collection especially since it is a dream for me to use.

Thank you Pete for the fine craftsmanship in your creation. Beautiful!


----------

